# Eheim 2224 or Ecco Pro 300?



## tomsteer (12 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to upgrade to an external on my 65L tank.

I've used Fluval externals (304+305) previously, mainly due to cost (I was a student when I bought them) but now I'm able to afford the likes of Eheim I would like to spend the extra and avoid future disappointments. (Both of my fluvals started to leak after 2 years of use)

Due to the size of the cabinet I cant go any bigger than 22cm deep, as such I see only two options for my tank in the available Eheim range -

Eheim 2224 Professional - 
- For Tank litre/gal: 250/55
- Pump Output: 700 l/h
- Delivery Head: 1.5mWs
- Filter Volume: 3.0 L
- Power Consumption: 8 w
- Dimensions: 340x178x178

Eheim Ecco Pro 300
- for aquariua from 160 up to 300 litres
- Power consumption: 230 V/ 50 Hz 8 W
- Pump output: 750 l/h
- Pump head: 1,9 m
- Filter volume 2.8 l + 0.3 l (prefilter)
- Canister volume: 5.0 l
- Dimesnions: 205 x 416 mm ( diameter x height)

Both are practically the same price ~Â£90, have similar outputs, same power consumption etc (Its a bit like top trumps   )

As I see it, the advantage of the Ecco is the self priming feature - Not sure how good this is but I've spent so much time arsing about with the little fluval plunger, if the eheim feature works its got to be a good thing.

Also is 700/ 750 LPH enough turnover for a 65L tank? I'm aware of the magic 10x volume turnover that gets mentioned a lot, but at the same time I know that these filters probably wont achieve anything close to the 700/ 750 LPH spec.

Really I'm asking for some opinions, are the older professional models better built and as such a better buy etc? Or are the new Ecco models just as good? Or is there something else in the range I've missed.

The dimensions I have to play with are 50x30x22 cm, I would really like one of the Pro 3 models but I really want to be able to close the door too 

I've also got a Hydor 200w Inline heater (With 12mm connectors) that I'd like to use on this tank, but It would be the end of the world to have to buy a 300w one to get the 16mm connectors.

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## Garuf (12 Apr 2010)

If you're splashing out Â£90 pounds then I would go for a tetra ex1200, superfish external or a jbl e1500, all of which are cheaper and give you better results in the long run.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2010)

tomsteer said:
			
		

> As I see it, the advantage of the Ecco is the self priming feature - Not sure how good this is but I've spent so much time arsing about with the little fluval plunger, if the eheim feature works its got to be a good thing.



I had an ecco and found it to be very poorly built.  
The priming function in particular - it did not work very well at all on my particular unit.
Much happier with my tetratec ex1200.

I've heard the ecco range, unlike other eheims, are not built in Germany.
Which would epxlain why they are just not up to the usual Eheim standard IMO.


----------



## mlgt (12 Apr 2010)

Go for the JBL range. I got mine online from zooplus. Get the biggest one you can afford as later you might want to upgrade to a bigger filter and this is a very well built filter in my opinion.


----------



## stevec (12 Apr 2010)

I have used the ecco 200 and the self primer worked faultlessly pretty sure the tubing for ecco 300 is 16mm so your hydor external heater wont fit straight on


----------



## Frosties (12 Apr 2010)

Personally I like the Eheim range although recently got a bum one... It was not new though I have to say.... I have historically had the Fluval external ranges and will never use them or stock them again - that plunger idea is awful and they are so under powered... I would personally recommend that you save up a bit more and go for an Eheim 2026 or 2028 - these really are good filters... but they may be a bit large for your cabinet - you might need to check the specs.


----------

